# Tiny Sinners vs. Grown Up Ones



## kceaster (Mar 25, 2004)

Why did Jesus treat children differently than the Pharisees or other sinners He ran across?

In Christ,

KC


----------



## JonathonHunt (Mar 25, 2004)

Is it too simplistic or naive of me to reply 'because they were children' ?

I feel that our Lord had much to show us in his special heart of love for children, and his compassion for them. I believe that he shows us that children need a great deal of attention, nuture, and in addition to general church life, specific ministry at their level (or to raise their level!)

**Addition**

I would add that although the Scribes and Pharisees were sinful as the children were sinful, they were openly hateful and rejecting of Christ. There is no evidence that the children were - in fact the opposite seems to be the inference of the texts.

[Edited on 3-25-2004 by JonathanHunt]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 25, 2004)

I agree, I think his anger at the Pharisee's was toward their hardness of heart in light of all their knowledge of Scripture and the way of salvation (Matt 23). Most children usually don't fit this category. It takes a while to grow that hard. Of course there were a few devoured by a bear for making fun of Elisha.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 25, 2004)

[quote:d09257e7c4][i:d09257e7c4]Originally posted by joshua[/i:d09257e7c4]
[quote:d09257e7c4][i:d09257e7c4]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:d09257e7c4]
Of course there were a few devoured by a bear for making fun of Elisha. [/quote:d09257e7c4]

Patrick,
I was under the impression that they were more around the age of older teenagers? I mean, Scripture isn't explicit on it, but it seems it might say children instead of youths...does anyone know what the Hebrew says? Sorry to detract from the originial thread...you can U2U me, if you like, Patrick. Thanks. [/quote:d09257e7c4]
I think the Hebrew indicates they were younger than teenagers. But, I've only heard sermons on it. I can't read Hebrew yet so I can't tell you until I can find a commentary on it.


----------



## JonathonHunt (Mar 25, 2004)

[quote:47570c0e20][i:47570c0e20]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:47570c0e20]
Of course there were a few devoured by a bear for making fun of Elisha. [/quote:47570c0e20]

Hehehe. I always liked that passage. I remember being shocked by it as a youngster (well, younger than I am now). But it always amused me somehow. 'Go up, you bald head'

The first case of anti-discriminatory punishment in history?


----------



## kceaster (Mar 25, 2004)

*To further the conversation....*

Why would He bless one bunch and curse (Woe to you) the other?

In Christ,

KC


----------



## JonathonHunt (Mar 25, 2004)

[quote:4747c561ad][i:4747c561ad]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:4747c561ad]
I agree, I think his anger at the Pharisee's was toward their hardness of heart in light of all their knowledge of Scripture and the way of salvation (Matt 23). Most children usually don't fit this category. It takes a while to grow that hard. Of course there were a few devoured by a bear for making fun of Elisha. [/quote:4747c561ad]

Patrick says it best, Kevin. I think the above is why he blessed and cursed respectively.


----------



## kceaster (Mar 25, 2004)

This does not satisfy me and it seems almost arminian.

Christ saw the heart of every person. It does not compute that He would bless someone unless He saw that the person was predestined to be His, unless Jesus simply gave the children a common blessing. Why also would He say that of such is the kingdom of heaven unless they were His own?

In Christ,

KC


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 25, 2004)

Also, don't forget the added responsibility that comes from being a teacher... They were leading people astray.
That may not be the sole reason for it, but I certainly think it is a large part of why the pharisees (and sadducees) were condemned so much more harshly- and repeatedly- than just about anyone else.


----------



## pastorway (Mar 25, 2004)

Matthew 23 gives us a long list of why about His cursing the Pharisees. To whom much is given, much will be required.

The Bible refers to children as innocents in the Book of Jeremiah and elsewhere. That does not mean they are sinless, but they are just kids!

We are hald responsible for what we know. 

And in case you are wondering, there is no way to prove that He only blessed elect or covenant children and cursed other kids. 

KC, I think you might be digging for something that is not there!

Phillip


----------



## Saiph (Mar 25, 2004)

They were children of disciples. (my interpretation)

Who else would bring their children to be blessed ? ? ?


Also, consider this:


1Sa 1:21-22

And the man Elkanah, and all his house, went up to offer unto the LORD the yearly sacrifice, and his vow. 
But Hannah went not up; for she said unto her husband, [I will not go up] until the child be weaned, and [then] I will bring him,[b:d7bf523a31] that he may appear before the LORD, and there abide for ever. [/b:d7bf523a31]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 25, 2004)

There is no doubt fromt he text that these mothers were bringing covenant children. I don;t think that is KC's question. 

Why would Christ bless them, and not the Pharisees?

I think it is right that we should say becuase they are stiff necked and hardened. Also, though, as KC pointed out, we do not want to see God's &quot;ultimate purposes&quot; thwarted, or overthrown by some Armionian logistic. We know that doe snot happen. But there is a real sense in which we ought to think that because of our works, we are blessed or cursed in many respects.

John 13:17 If you know these things, blessed are you if you do them.

2 John 1:8 Watch yourselves, so that you may not lose what we have worked for, but may win a full reward.

Hebrews 10:35 Therefore do not throw away your confidence, which has a great reward.

1 Corinthians 3:14 If the work that anyone has built on the foundation survives, he will receive a reward.

Luke 23:41 And we indeed justly, for we are receiving the due reward of our deeds; but this man has done nothing wrong.&quot;

Luke 6:23 Rejoice in that day, and leap for joy, for behold, your reward is great in heaven; for so their fathers did to the prophets.

We cannot throw out covenant obligations as those things that merit reward (through Christ's grace of course).


----------



## pastorway (Mar 25, 2004)

Please show me from Scripture where it says that hte children Christ blessed were all &quot;covenant&quot; children.

The crowd contained all sorts of people and children with them. They were not all disciples. So it cannot be proved that these kids were all the children of disciples can it?

Phillip


----------



## The Gentile (Mar 29, 2004)

Kevin rasies a good point. It seems to me that when Christ deals with children he's not just simply interacting with them as people (although i'm sure that is included), but he is teaching and displaying the character of those to whom the Gospel belongs. Children show forth [i:512f3a7ea5]how[/i:512f3a7ea5] one comes to Jesus by their very nature. There seems to exist a false dichotomy in the mind of a lot of christians today, namely, that the Gospel is comprehensive to adults, but not so much for kids, so it gets tweaked for their sake. I believe this ought not to be, and is something that Jesus taught when He interacted with children. 

If you think you can explain the Gospel to adults well, but struggle getting it into kids, you've missed something.


----------

